

Teaching data structures with real-world examples - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/27259540482/teaching-data-structures-with-real-world-examples

======
zem
Couldn't disagree more. This is precisely analogous to mathematics - you can
focus on "real world examples" in the exercises, but the basic course material
needs to deal with the pure underlying principles.

